# [Gelöst] Qmmt update probleme

## Schattenschlag

Hmm ich kämpfe gerade mit einem update problem herum ...

qmmt 0.5.1 -> qmmt 0.5.2

```

* Messages for package media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2:

 * ERROR: media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2959:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  867:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  309:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1117:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  886:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

```

vieleicht weis einer von euch ja was hier los ist ... 

die 0.5.1 version läst sich problemlos installieren (habe zurzeit 0.5.2 blockiert damit die restlichen updates durchlaufen können)

mfg

schattiLast edited by Schattenschlag on Wed Oct 19, 2011 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

hallo, um dir weiterhelfen zu können bräuchten wir die Ausgabe von "emerge --info =media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2" und den Inhalt der Datei "/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/temp/build.log"

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hi Christian99 

hier mal die erste ausgabe für die build.log habe ich ganz unten einen link eingefügt (auf www.gentooforum.de da man hier soweit ich das sehe nichts anhängen kann)

```
skullnet ~ # emerge --info =media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7200_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 18 Oct 2011 18:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apng attica berkdb bindist branding bs2b bzip2 cairo cd cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crossfade crypt cups cxx dbus declarative decss dhclient dhcpcd divx djvu dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extensions extra-tools fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fontforge fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv imagemagick introspection ipv6 jack java jpeg jpeg2k k3b kde kipi lame lcms ldap libcaca libnotify libsamplerate mad midi mjpeg mms mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musepack ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfsprogs ogg openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd projectm pulseaudio python qalculate qt-static qt3support qt4 quicktime qwt rar raw readline realtime scim sdl seamonkey semantic-desktop session skype spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd thumbnail tiff truetype udev unicode usb utils vcd vdr vnc vorbis wave wavpack wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20178/qmmt-update-probleme.html        <<-- build.log

----------

## franzf

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20178/qmmt-update-probleme.html        <<-- build.log

 

Nur für eingeloggte User einsehbar.

Nimm irgend einen Paste-Service, die Reaktionszeit hier im Forum ist normalerweise so schnell, dass der Paste nicht ungelesen verschwindet  :Wink: 

----------

## Schattenschlag

sorry daran hab ich nicht gedacht wegen dem eingeloggten user ....peinlich

http://www.daten-hoster.de/file/details/277270/build.log.txt

hier nun die datei

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> Bitte geben Sie eine gültige E-Mail-Adresse an.

 

Keinen download-Anbieter o.Ä., sondern paste-Service ala pastebin.com, nopaste.info oder direkt mit app-text/wgetpaste.

----------

## Schattenschlag

ist ja echt kompliziert hmm naja hoffe nun past es aber 

http://nopaste.info/c593ed9137.html (teil1)

http://nopaste.info/a69ddf0b7e.html (teil2)

----------

## franzf

Gut, hier die eigentliche Fehlermeldung:

```
[0m/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c: In Funktion »JACK_OpenEx«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:1658:5: Fehler: »jack_latency_range_t« undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:1658:5: Anmerkung: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:1658:26: Fehler: expected »;« before »range«

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:1659:5: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »jack_port_get_latency_range«

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:1659:54: Fehler: »JackPlaybackLatency« undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:1659:76: Fehler: »range« undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:1667:26: Fehler: expected »;« before »range«

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c: In Funktion »JACK_GetJackOutputLatency«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:2549:5: Fehler: »jack_latency_range_t« undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:2549:26: Fehler: expected »;« before »range«

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:2550:54: Fehler: »JackCaptureLatency« undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:2550:75: Fehler: »range« undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c: In Funktion »JACK_GetJackInputLatency«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:2569:5: Fehler: »jack_latency_range_t« undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:2569:26: Fehler: expected »;« before »range«

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:2570:54: Fehler: »JackPlaybackLatency« undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/qmmp-0.5.2/work/qmmp-0.5.2/src/plugins/Output/jack/bio2jack.c:2570:76: Fehler: »range« undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [src/plugins/Output/jack/CMakeFiles/jack.dir/bio2jack.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [src/plugins/Output/jack/CMakeFiles/jack.dir/all] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse... 
```

Scheint mit Jack zusammen zu hängen.

Kannst du mal media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit unkeyworden (über /etc/portage/package.keywords), und dann nochmal versuchen?

----------

## Schattenschlag

media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit und

sys-auth/realtime-base

muste ich hinzufügen .... nur normalerweise wird das ja gesagt wenn was in die package.accept_keywords Datei geschrieben werden muss oder nicht ?

weil ja qmmp ist ja ned demaskiert worden ist ja ein reguläres update gewesen.

aber vielen dank für die schnelle nette hilfe

mfg

schatti

----------

